# #57 limestone



## digpcola (Nov 17, 2010)

Have about 5-6 tons of #57 limestone rock leftover from a job yesterday. We will deliver in the pensacola area for $125. Need to get rid of today. That price includes rock plus delivery.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

interested, pm sent.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Good load of limestone. Much appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## digpcola (Nov 17, 2010)

No problem we have extra material left over a lot and i will keep you posted


----------

